# [solved]Apache2 Won't Start

## cowboy0629

Hi all I have had Apache 2 running for approx 1 year... with 2 virtual hosts...

As of today it will not start I get the error

```

root@GW1 ~/ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

no listening sockets available, shutting down

AH00015: Unable to open logs

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'

                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

Last edited by cowboy0629 on Thu Feb 16, 2017 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cowboy0629

Ok I think I figured out my problem but have no idea how to fix my problem

I deleted some files out of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d when I was cleaning out the new config files emerge was posting...

I tried re emerging the system but the configs I deleted did not come back

here is a listing of /etc/apache2/vhost.d

```

cowboy0629.ddns.net.conf  needfulthings.ddns.net.conf

default_vhost.include

```

----------

## Hu

If you restore those files from the most recent backup, does that resolve the original error?

----------

## cowboy0629

I got it fixed thanks..  I can't find my USB with the Apache backup on it ... at least I think I backed up up ugh... but I did a list all and found that when I rebuilt it the portage put the 2 files in there as hidden cfg I renamed them and edited for my system and it started working again 

Thank for the reply

----------

## xaviermiller

cowboy0629,

Please use the "Reply" button, not the "Report" button to reply  :Wink: 

----------

